
To quickly be an expert write 50 lines of code everyday - victor871129
At first glance it seems difficult for some or counterproductive for others. But that&#x27;s what I&#x27;m doing for the past 12 months. Before the day starts, look at some code and augment it or at least delete it then replicate it. It doesn&#x27;t matter the language, it doesn&#x27;t matter if you are going to do Code Reviews all day and actually you will remove code. Just do it.
======
jones1618
That's the same advice I've heard from multiple established authors. They
commit to writing 500 words or 2 pages or whatever every day, no matter what.
It doesn't matter if you are inspired or hate the result or throw it all away.
The important thing is to write something. So, I dont't see why the same thing
wouldn't work for code.

